# 1997 F350 front springs, yes again



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Been wasting way to much time trying to find front springs for my truck. Used truck don't know how the springs got wrecked. Add a leaf won't work. Everything comes up Super duty. I'd love to get the X plow prep springs from Ford. However the local Ford parts guy is of "NO" help and the computer isn't any better. 
So does anybody have a "part number" I can use? If Ford no longer makes them who else? Truck is a 1997 F-350 7.3l diesel reg cab Dana 60.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Chipper said:


> Been wasting way to much time trying to find front springs for my truck. Used truck don't know how the springs got wrecked. Add a leaf won't work. Everything comes up Super duty. I'd love to get the X plow prep springs from Ford. However the local Ford parts guy is of "NO" help and the computer isn't any better.
> So does anybody have a "part number" I can use? If Ford no longer makes them who else? Truck is a 1997 F-350 7.3l diesel reg cab Dana 60.
> Thanks for the help.


Is there a spring / chassis shop close by that can make you a spring that suits your needs?
I went that route on my '96 and '97 and cost wasn't bad meaning less that springs from a lift kit mfr.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.generalspringkc.com/product_p/43-516hd.htm

I orefered my rear springs from them. Fast shipping and nice products.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

And replace, don't re-use the u bolts. Check the front shackles for wear. If it's the set up I remember.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's another online source, I've never used them but have a friend that has with good luck.

https://www.autoandtrucksprings.com/1980-1997-ford f350-4wd-models-with-solid-front-axle-suspension-heavy-duty-front-leaf-spring-43-516hd/#tab-2

Also since you have the springs oot I'd recommend replacing the shackle bushings where they pivot in the frame 
http://energysuspension.com/parts-search.html
You'd be amazed how sloppy they get and replacing them will tighten up the "handling" of the pickup.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Try www.sdtrucksprings.com


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

This is where Ive always gone for any springs or u bolt tell them what you need and they can make it if they have to. Even had spring U bolt plates in stock for the rear of my 87 f350 diesel.

https://www.donovancompany.com/


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Found the number it's 2C34-5310-AFA for the X code springs. Haven't checked with Ford to verify it yet.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

As Buff mentioned, try a spring/truck/chassis shop if you have one around you. We have a pretty good spring/truck shop. They'll make up leaf springs and/or reached the originals. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

And if you have a local spring shop, if you have never replaced springs before, ya might want to take the truck to them and have them do it, the labor charge is really not that much. Are you by Babcock springs?


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Checked Ford and parts are obsolete. So I ordered a Add-a-leaf from Superlift part number 2049. On sale for 75 bucks and free shipping. :clapping:
I'll install them myself, life long mechanic/auto body frame tech. Local spring shop and me are not on talking terms. Never will be again. Shop related issues. Bunch of over priced hacks, in my experience. 
Will post before and after pictures for others to see if any lift. Hate when people don't follow up when they ask questions. Be a week or so, very busy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Chipper said:


> Checked Ford and parts are obsolete. So I ordered a Add-a-leaf from Superlift part number 2049. On sale for 75 bucks and free shipping. :clapping:
> I'll install them myself, life long mechanic/auto body frame tech. Local spring shop and me are not on talking terms. Never will be again. Shop related issues. Bunch of over priced hacks, in my experience.
> Will post before and after pictures for others to see if any lift. Hate when people don't follow up when they ask questions. Be a week or so, very busy.


Wee doo like pictures....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> And if you have a local spring shop, if you have never replaced springs before, ya might want to take the truck to them and have them do it, the labor charge is really not that much. Are you by Babcock springs?


@Randall Ave , you order springs from Babcock?
Just curious, because I get my springs there. Didn't realize they are nationally known.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> @Randall Ave , you order springs from Babcock?
> Just curious, because I get my springs there. Didn't realize they are nationally known.


No, what I did was look to see who was close to the OP. I go to a spring shop in Paterson, been going there for years.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> No, what I did was look to see who was close to the OP. I go to a spring shop in Paterson, been going there for years.


This is own of the shops I use and they have a location in Jersey, ever here of them?
https://truckpro.com/locations/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> This is own of the shops I use and they have a location in Jersey, ever here of them?
> https://truckpro.com/locations/


I have an account with them.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I have an account with them.


Can I get the number or should I just say I work for ewe?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Can I get the number or should I just say I work for ewe?


I can realy feel the love today.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I can realy feel the love today.


When asked stuff like I did my come back is, sure the number is OU812...


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Got those springs in and am every happy with the results. Got about 1-1.5 lift which leveled off the truck. Ride is firmer but not bad at all. Now it's time to get the plow off my Bronco and onto the F350. 
Sorry no before picture just a after. Was surprised how bad the u-bolts were rusted. Truck is a southern truck and not at all rusty. But those factory u-bolt are darn near rusted through.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice Ford-it’s in great shape.


----------



## davesamersdill (Dec 9, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Been wasting way to much time trying to find front springs for my truck. Used truck don't know how the springs got wrecked. Add a leaf won't work. Everything comes up Super duty. I'd love to get the X plow prep springs from Ford. However the local Ford parts guy is of "NO" help and the computer isn't any better.
> So does anybody have a "part number" I can use? If Ford no longer makes them who else? Truck is a 1997 F-350 7.3l diesel reg cab Dana 60.
> Thanks for the help.


You have an Old Body style truck. Aeronose f350. X is not a spring code for your year. X is a spring code for the super dutys 1999-2004. Your spring codes are most likely TF. That is why you couldnt find anything. X is the F350 (or F250 with the snow plow prep package) for the super dutys that didnt start till 1999.


----------

